# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > التوجيهي الاردني >  أوراق عمل حول مادة الكيمياء (التوجيهي)

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الكيمياء العضوية جزء2
 

 الكيمياء العضوية جزء 1
 

 وحدة التأكسد والإختزال جزء5
 

 وحدة التأكسد و الإختزال  جزء4
 

 وحدة التأكسد و الإختزال جزء3
 

 وحدة التأكسد والإختزال جزء1
 

 وحدة الحموض والقواعد جزء3
 

 وحدة الحموض والقواعد جزء2
 

 وحدة الحموض والقواعد جزء1




بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## منيرة الظلام

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووور

----------


## ابو عوده

شكرا عبدالله  :Icon31:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]العفو منكم 
[/align]

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

[align=center]مشكور  خيوو [/align]

----------


## hazimjbryahoo

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

أهلا وسهلا  :Bl (33):

----------


## manunited33

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj

----------


## athamneh

شكرا عبد الله القسايمه

----------


## iyadasm

اشكر لك :Bl (12):  هذا الجهد

----------


## ياسرم

انا منكم واليكم اخوكم احييكم من قلبي واشكر جهودكم وارجو قبولي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اهلا و سهلا فيك

----------


## hashemshlool

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووره على الجهد ولاادارة المنتدى كل التوفيق

----------


## hashemshlool

كيمياء يا حبايبي

----------


## ياسرم

ارجو السماح بالتحميل مع حبي وشكري

----------


## عادل عالى

اشكر كل المساهمين فى هدا العمل الرائع جدا

----------


## امين الحروب

شششششششششششششششككككككككرا

----------


## امين الحروب

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## منى ماهر

جزاكم الله كل خير .

----------


## Mahmoud yousif

مشكور

----------


## درايسه

مشكور

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لمروركم جميعا واتمنى ان اكون قد افدتكم

----------


## ايه تيم

:04f8b3e14f:  شكرا كتير

----------


## D.RASHED98

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## sosocaty

الله يجزيك الخير والجنة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لكم على الرد والإهتمام

----------


## salama

شكككككككككرا

----------


## awawdeh1979

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

You're Welcome  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## qaisalabbadi

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## عمر خزعلي

شكرا واتمنى لكم دوام الصحة والتقدم

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لردكم جميعا

----------


## tokio hotel

thanksssssssssss  :SnipeR (57):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

You're Welcome

----------


## عاشقة ريان

مشكور الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## الوسادة

*شكرا الك عبد الله بصراحة عز الطلب و الله عم بلفلف على هيك اشي مشكوووووووور*

----------


## mleen

يعطيكم العافية

----------


## marwan112

مشكوررررررررررر

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

You're Welcome

----------


## abdallah badawneh

good

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Thanks  :Bl (13):

----------


## احمد طه النجار الذكي

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## احمد طه النجار الذكي

ؤر رر  رلا

----------


## aidah ismaeel

:C06a766466:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الله يوفقكوا :Bl (13):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## تامارا

شكككككككككككككككككككككككرا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

عفوا  :Bl (11):

----------


## tdiod

tha :SnipeR (37): nxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Welcome  :Eh S(9):

----------


## ZEZO J

THX ALOT

----------


## aFlanFan

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد

----------


## farouq omari

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## alamaq07

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## alamaq07

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟

----------


## شرع275

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد الروابط اذا سمحتوا

----------


## شرع275

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اين الاسئله

----------


## شرع275

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيف بدى احمل الاسئله

----------


## شرع275

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
بدي كل مايتعلق بتوجيهي علمي م4

----------


## شرع275

كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟ وين الروابط

----------


## raehhf

jsgl,h dh hig وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## mahsirko1993

:SnipeR (27): cooooooooooooool

----------


## احمد هاجم

مشـــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور

----------


## DINA

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو :SnipeR (37):

----------


## manf

اتمنى لكم التقدم والنجاح

----------


## الدبور

شكرا جزيلا ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## سامي غطاشة

أبدعت بارك الله فيك

----------


## tamerhazen

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااا

----------


## alsalhi.moh

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ghazimasri

اشكركم على هذا المنتدى والمعلومات القيمه فيه

----------


## غير مسجل

السلام عليكم 
جزا الله الف خير

----------


## محمد الجولاني

[marq]السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا[/marq]

----------


## محمد الجولاني

يعطيكم العافية

----------


## محمد الجولاني

لماذا ياعزيزي لانستطيع مشاهدت :15 9 14[1]:  :36 19 3[1]:  اوراق عمل منهاج الكيمياء

----------


## مس كيميا

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## abdullah hk

شكرا كتيييييييييييييييير الكو على هاي الجهود الرائعة
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## summer

:36 1 62[1]:  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

